# Nissan Collects 6,635 Pre-Orders In 72 Hours For Leaf Electric Car



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

In a little under 72 hours, Nissan has collected 6,635 pre-orders for its new Leaf electric vehicle, a rate of about 100 per hour. Potential buyers were asked to place a refundable $99 dollar deposit to secure a slot on the waiting list, but there was no guarantee that they would be one of the first to get a Leaf, as Nissan is to test market the vehicle is certain areas before a nationwide roll out. 

However, 75 percent of pre-orders have come from potential test markets, including San Diego, Phoenix and Seattle. Georgia is also a popular spot for pre-orders, due to the generous subsidies granted by the state government towards plug-in electric cars.

The Leaf, which has a range of 100 miles, can be re-charged in 16 hours using a household 110 Volt outlet, or in 4 hours using special charging equipment. The first cars will be delivered in December of this year, with cars fully on sale by 2012.

More: *Nissan Collects 6,635 Pre-Orders In 72 Hours For Leaf Electric Car* on AutoGuide.com


----------

